# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Odio Youtube.

## Spellbreaker

Hola muchachos, les envió un saludo gigante desde Mi país, Chile. Para contarles que odio Youtube.

 Cada vez que abro La pagina en cuestión como me gusta la magia desde que era un pequeño, para ver algunos juegos de los grandes como Lavand, Tamariz etc... en las sugerencias me salen Pelotu"$#"% que salen revelando ciertos juegos, cosa que me llena de rabia... Y eso mismo algunas veces me tira para abajo para seguir, quizás a muchos les pasa lo mismo, es por eso que necesito no se, unas palabras de aliento puede ser o que alguien me diga: "Si A mi también me pasa pero me vale nada" seria genial poder compartir mi rabia con alguien.

 En el foro estoy hace rato... no tengo Muchos post pero mis post son inversamente proporcional al amor que le tengo a la magia, saludos compañeros y espero alguna respuesta.

----------


## magiafacila

Si, cuanta razón sin duda, cada vez hay más maricaplayas que no paran de revelar juegos, incluso de Tamariz, he llegado a ver vídeos de gente que les pasaba la revelación del Suit Apparition a cambio de su suscripción (vaya tela!).
Señores, hablemos claro, si quieres ser famoso en YouTube curratelo y haz tu propio camino sin destruir el que han hecho los demás.

Aunque si no quieres ver trucos revelados nada más abrir YouTube, suscribete a canales que solo suban juegos sin revelar, así se quitan bastantes "granos" de la pagina principal de Youtube

----------


## b12jose

Pues que queréis que os diga... yo no odio youtube, estoy más cerca de adorarlo que de odiarlo. Gracias a youtube puedo ver rutinas asombrosas, "conocer" a un montón de grandes magos y de grandes artistas. Incluso empezar estudios de juegos o libros con compañeros del foro, que por vivir a algunos kms no podríamos hacerlo de otra forma... 

Odiemos google, porque puedes piratear un montón de programas (tirando a mi campo), odiemos series.ly porque puedes descargarte un montón de series y de películas que habrá gente que se ha gastado su pasta, su tiempo y sus ideas... 

Todo dependerá del uso que le demos y no creamos que todo el mundo ve todos los vídeos del youtube y están escudriñándolo diariamente para ver que nuevos efectos revelados hay...

----------


## MagNity

Este es un tema muy hablado, y para empezar, youtube no tiene ninguna culpa, en todo caso la persona que hace un mal uso de ello (en este caso revelar).
Además, hemos comentado muchas veces que la mayoría de gente no le interesa saber como se hace tal juego con lo que ya tenemos un 90% de los usuarios de youtube que no va a ver estos videos, sumado que del 10% restante, muchos se olvidarán al cabo de 4 días, así que realmente, tenemos solo 1% que podríamos decir, nos puede fastidiar, total, que esto no hace realmente un daño considerable a la magia. Hace más daño el mago que ejecuta mal sus juegos que youtube con los videos revelados.

----------


## Herpo el Loco

No todo depende de la herramienta en sí, sino del uso que se le dé. Yo por eso procuro, cuando voy a hacer un juego, inventarme el nombre. Jamás se me ocurriría decir "os voy a hacer el juego de la dama que se ruboriza", porque es condenarte a que algún listo le de por investigar y te descubra el pastel. Por otro lado, gracias a Youtube, he aprendido pequeños trucos (no me refiero a manipulación, sino a la presentación y el juego psicológico) viendo a Tamariz recalcar cómo un espectador "ha mezclado" cómo acentúa el momento final... si te dan un cuchillo puedes usarlo para cortar carne y comer o hacerle un tajo al prójimo!

----------


## Qaarlos_7

La verdad a mi me gusta muchisimo Youtube, de primera porque veo a René Lavand, es una maquina el compadre !!.
También he conocido un montón de magos, y le he sacado provecho a las presentaciones de Tamariz, etc..

Pero les voy a decir algo, yo me metí en el increíble mundo de la magia Gracias a Youtube!.
Especificamente gracias a Agustin Tash, y lo defiendo porque el no solo revela los trucos, sino que los explica, se enfoca también en la parte psicológica, y muucha teoría, etc..
Entonces las personas que quieran saber los trucos para molestar no se van a meter ahí, (no se si me entienden)

No se cual sea su percepción de esto, pero como les dije, gracias a él hago magia de verdad..
Y ahora estoy leyendo "Cartomagia fundamental" de Vicente Canuto y está buenissimo !!!

Un Saludo desde Chilee !!

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Yo siempre he estado en contra de la revelación en YouTube. Pero es cierto que YouTube no hace ese mal, sino el que sube el video en si. Yo soy gran fan de René Lavand, y gracias a YouTube, puedo seguir viendo sus manos e historias después de que se vaya de las actuaciones por Sevilla. Realmente no creo que por internet (en este caso YouTube), se pueda aprender verdadera Magia. La Magia, en mi opinión, se aprende realmente bien, dentro de una asociación (en el caso de España, la SEI) que se reparte por muchas ciudades de nuestro país.

Saludos

----------


## GermánK

A ver, la magia no está por encima del conocimiento global y general. 
Casi todas las disciplinas se aprenden con maestros, y es difícil conseguir ciertas sutilizas (que entiendo pero no replico bien) sin alguien que te lo haga notar. Pero también es cierto que existen talentosos y también mediocres que lo seremos siempre sin importar quién nos enseñe.
No creo que las reglas y dictámenes. 
Un niño que practique cartomagia y practique y practique y tenga cierto criterio artístico podrán hacer magia si va a una academia, lee libros, mira youtube o aprende por correspondencia... Para sentencias, los jueces.

----------


## Damarsito

Yo considero que youtube, al igual que internet en general, es un arma de doble filo. Actualmente estoy en una academia de magia recibiendo clases de un prestigioso mago, y lo último que hago es buscar en esa página revelaciones que supongo que tarde o temprano terminaré obteniendo, pero de una manera más satisfactoria.

Ahora bien, reconozco que el mismo youtube me ha facilitado el acceso a grandes manipulaciones que me han hecho volcarme con esta maravillosa afición. Lo correcto es encontrar el equilibrio y utilizarlo de manera razonable...

Saludos y mucha magia!!
Daniel M.

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Youtube es una herramienta. No es ni bueno ni malo por si mismo, sino que se le puede dar buen o mal uso. Y es una herramienta muy potente en ambos sentidos (bueno y malo).

¿Qué hay mucho truquero destripajuegos que hace mucho daño y nos escuece mucho? Pues sí. Es lo que hay. Más nos vale aceptarlo cuanto antes.
Y una vez aceptado, se puede dar la vuelta a la situación y utilizarla a nuestro favor. Sabremos pues que hay gente que aprende "las trampas" en youtube... pues reinventemos. Demos la vuelta a los juegos. Utilicemos eso para dar pistas falsas y descolocar aún más al espectador. Exprimamonos la cabeza para encontrar métodos nuevos. Demos una vuelta de tuerca a la presentación para emocionar tanto que a nadie le apetezca ni siquiera pensar en las trampas. Utilicemos la misdirección de formas nuevas... en definitiva, mejoremos nuestro arte.

Porque aparte de eso, youtube es una magnífica herramienta para que buenos profesionales se promocionen, den a conocer su trabajo y se hagan un huequecito. Y este post vale también para el hilo abierto por jorgitooo (A quien también espero ver el jueves como a Damarsito y a Manolo, jejeje).

Un abrazo.

----------


## elmoronta

La cosa se empe&#241;an en que si lo han visto que se hace asi, aunque tu lo hagas de otra manera tendra que ser como el diga (se&#241;ores y se&#241;oras asi es el ser humano)
Saludos

----------


## Magoiban

Yo también estoy de acuerdo con todos ustedes, es como un cuchillo si le das buen uso cortas alimentos si le das mal uso puedes apuñalar o asesinar. Youtube esta muy mal usado en el campo de la magia hay muchos juegos revelados cosa que personalmente me molesta mucho no seria la primera vez que realizase un juego de magia y me dijesen el  día posterior que han visto en Youtube como realizarlo y es una chorrada (una chorrada para nada, todo juego tiene su parte psicología su presentación y su desarrollo algunos juegos puede llegar años y  por parte del mago llevarlo a su  a su estilo personal) Ojala pudiese contactar con youtube y que prohibiesen vídeos que revelasen juegos y ademas no solo youtube hay muchas paginas webs que también rebelan.

----------


## madegea

Y qué pensáis de los que dan algún tipo de curso gratuito de cartomagia en el que enseñan técnicas y juegos?
A mí particularmente me han enseñado muchísimo y me han ayudado a entender y a hacer juegos que sin una revelación habría sido mucho mas difícil.

----------


## Magoiban

Lo que pasa es que para aprende juegos tienes que leer libros de magia tanto teóricos como de juegos y técnicas te digo un par con los que puedes aprender algo teórico Magia y presentación de H.nelms y teórico de cartomagia de iniciación cartomagia fundamental de Vicente canuto así se aprende magia ademas luego puedes reunirte con magos de tu localidad que te ayudaran a mejorar el juego.

----------


## RodrigoMedina

Ahí es donde veo lo peor de youtube (y cosas de su estilo y sastrería). ¿Por qué? porque de esos señores que reparten cursos a tutiplén he de decir que al verlos sujetar la baraja –mal o bien- tu haces lo que él hace, esto, es un gran problema para el que recurre a recursos como los cursillos que te enseñan técnicas y juegos, el error que comete él, lo cometes tú. Por eso y mucho más he aquí la gran labor de los clásicos –y los que no lo son–; libros que a parte de enseñarte, dejan un margen de originalidad, pensamiento y asimilación que a la larga te vienen como barro al cuervo para construir un nido.

----------


## Fredja

Pero eso no es solo culpa de Youtube. El estudiar sólo y no tener a alguien que te pueda corregir tiene el mismo peligro, veas videos de Youtube o estudies de un libro o hagas un cursillo online. Si luego no puedes tener puesta en común con alguien, harás las cosas como buenamente puedas o como aprendas.....

----------


## RodrigoMedina

Estudiando un libro, o haciendo un cursillo online –asegurandote de que el enseñador está capacitado para enseñar– tienes la cereza que el profesor, modelo o señor que te enseña (del que aprendes) tiene una mínima capacitación, experiencia, sosiego y maestría 
–en la mayoría de los casos–; cosa que no tienes que tener por seguro cuando veas un cursillo youtubero.
Está claro que la puesta en común es esencial pero la veo como un corrector de detalles, mientras el grueso del aprendizaje autodidacta está en la inmersión de cabeza en un buen libro, DVD...

----------


## Fredja

Pues yo empece a lo bestia, con el Erdnase en ingles y sin anotar y por muy bueno que sea el libro me atasque a la mitad y lo acabe dando por imposible. Si hubiera tenido a alguien para resolver dudas igual me hubiera sido mas facil....

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RodrigoMedina

Voy a diseñar y dibujar los planos de una casa sin haberme sacado la ESO y sin haber dado dibujo ni en esta vida ni en las muchas que he vivido, lo di por imposible, si hubiera tenido a un arquitecto para que me ayudara igual me hubiera sido más fácil.
Es prácticamente lo que has dicho –pasado a un campo más escandaloso–. Para esto están los libros de iniciación que te lo explican de forma concisa y detallada.

----------


## Fredja

No compares, yo tenia conocimientos de magia recreativa pero no de cartomagia así que muy a ciegas no empecé. Pero reconzco que fuí muy bestia y lo pagué, se me quedó atravesado y no hubo manera. Y encima sola....

----------


## Magoiban

> Voy a diseñar y dibujar los planos de una casa sin haberme sacado la ESO y sin haber dado dibujo ni en esta vida ni en las muchas que he vivido, lo di por imposible, si hubiera tenido a un arquitecto para que me ayudara igual me hubiera sido más fácil.
> Es prácticamente lo que has dicho –pasado a un campo más escandaloso–. Para esto están los libros de iniciación que te lo explican de forma concisa y detallada.


Te doy toda absolutamente toda la razón pero toda.

----------


## S. Alexander

> No compares, yo tenia conocimientos de magia recreativa pero no de cartomagia así que muy a ciegas no empecé. Pero reconzco que fuí muy bestia y lo pagué, se me quedó atravesado y no hubo manera. Y encima sola....


Entre Woody Aragón, tú y yo (y muchos más que no lo confiesan), vaya gente estamos hechos xD

Yo odio la revelación en YouTube. Ya di ideas para combatirla, y si no he empezado es porque no tengo tiempo, pero espero no morirme sin hacerlo o al menos intentarlo.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Likitisplit

A mi me gusta youtube, odio los que revelan basura, adoro los que revelan verdadera magia, como fabricar un Omnideck, como fabricar un Hover Card, un monte de 3...
Son gimmicks que en cualquier tienda que los quieras comprar, si quieres comprar los 3, gastaras mas de 100 euros.
Hay verdaderos PROFESORES en youtube, que te enseñan de manera GRATUITA, magia de VERDAD, luego (como todos sabemos) hay mucha basura, pero cualquiera que tenga buen ojo, le dejara un NO ME GUSTA de propina y lo tendra fichado para siempre.
Yo he aprendido muchas cosas de youtube, y a parte, he inventado muchas otras gracias tambien a youtube.

Ej: Vas a una escuela de magia, el profesor te revela juegos, trucos, pases,. Esta cobrando por ello, y nisiquiera son suyos, ¿cual es la diferencia?
Para mi es como cojer un CD grabarlo y venderlo en un top manta.
Mi primo pequeño muchas veces me dice, ''enseñame esto'' ''enseñame aquello'' y yo se lo enseño, y no le voy a cobrar por ello, ni me dare aires de grandeza diciendole ''buscate la vida''.
Para mi es tanta la satisfaccion cuando yo hago los juegos como cuando los hace el y la gente se sorprende con lo que hace y le preguntan ''¿Donde aprendiste eso?'' y el les contesta orgulloso ''Me lo enseño mi primo''.

----------


## b12jose

Flame wars.... 

Enviado desde mi Motorola raZr usando Tapatalk

----------


## Likitisplit

> Voy a diseñar y dibujar los planos de una casa sin haberme sacado la ESO y sin haber dado dibujo ni en esta vida ni en las muchas que he vivido, lo di por imposible, si hubiera tenido a un arquitecto para que me ayudara igual me hubiera sido más fácil.
> Es prácticamente lo que has dicho –pasado a un campo más escandaloso–. Para esto están los libros de iniciación que te lo explican de forma concisa y detallada.


Puedes ir a un instituto publico y sacarte la E.S.O.
O puedes ir a un instituto privado y sacarte E.S.O.
Mismo resultado, ¿diferencia?, pago abusivo.
Yo (y como yo muchos mas) nos gusta la magia, pero por desgracia no tenemos 60 € para comprarnos un libro el cual nisiquiera sabemos si nos va a servir para algo.
Puedes comprarte el libro, y estudiartelo, pero para mi (y igual que para mi, para muchos otros) el ''pon el dedo aqui, ahora gira 35º el pulgar derecho, desliza la carta superior ligeramente, estira la _coclea''_... pues nos es dificil de entender (a ver quien es el chulo que se aprende de un libro por ejemplo el ''Snap Change'' o el ''Bertram Change''), y gracias a cosas como youtube (si sabes donde buscar) buscas un video y en 3 segundos dices ''ah!, era eso!''.
Conclusion, ayuda mucho.

----------


## Moss

> Flame wars....


jejejejej..

Que siga el bucle sin fin...

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Puedes ir a un instituto publico y sacarte la E.S.O.
> O puedes ir a un instituto privado y sacarte E.S.O.
> Mismo resultado, ¿diferencia?, pago abusivo.
> Yo (y como yo muchos mas) nos gusta la magia, pero por desgracia no tenemos 60 € para comprarnos un libro el cual nisiquiera sabemos si nos va a servir para algo.
> Puedes comprarte el libro, y estudiartelo, pero para mi (y igual que para mi, para muchos otros) el ''pon el dedo aqui, ahora gira 35º el pulgar derecho, desliza la carta superior ligeramente, estira la _coclea''_... pues nos es dificil de entender (a ver quien es el chulo que se aprende de un libro por ejemplo el ''Snap Change'' o el ''Bertram Change''), y gracias a cosas como youtube (si sabes donde buscar) buscas un video y en 3 segundos dices ''ah!, era eso!''.
> Conclusion, ayuda mucho.


Pero si tienes el dinero suficiente para pagar un wifi o una conexión a internet, donde estas aprendiendo no cosas que no sabes si te servirán, sino cosas que no te sirven de nada...
Es triste ver como una persona aprende lo que los maestros se han esforzado en conseguir y han trabajado en 3 segundos, de todas formas partimos de la premisa de que nunca has leído un libro de magia así que no tienes capacidad de opinión realmente.

----------


## Tereso

El tío Likitisplit tiene el derecho de aprender como le de su soberano gusto, ya sea con Yutubses, videoses, libroses, como el señor quiera. Nosotros (los demás, generalizando) decidimos aprender por otro camino y ya. Que yo sepa aquí no es obligatorio que un aprendiz siga un camino en particular para poder postear en el foro.

Ahora en descargo, Maese Likitisplit, de los que estamos de este lado, le quiero decir que hay libros muy buenos y baratos y que en estas lides, como en muchas otras de la vida, no hay que decir nunca "De esa agua no beberé". 

Un saludo revoltoso.

----------


## Likitisplit

> Pero si tienes el dinero suficiente para pagar un wifi o una conexión a internet, donde estas aprendiendo no cosas que no sabes si te servirán, sino cosas que no te sirven de nada...
> Es triste ver como una persona aprende lo que los maestros se han esforzado en conseguir y han trabajado en 3 segundos, de todas formas partimos de la premisa de que nunca has leído un libro de magia así que no tienes capacidad de opinión realmente.


Si no niego nada de eso, tambien tengo dinero para comer y para gasolina.
Que el internet no me sirve de nada es tu opinion, ¿Y tu que sabes?.
Tambien puedo decirte que tu opinion tampoco me sirve por que tienes 15 años y en tu vida has ganado 1 € con el sudor de tu frente mientras que yo llevo desde los 17 años trabajando para vivir.
A parte, acepte el consejo que me dio aqui mucha gente, y me he leido algun libro, Magia potagia vol.1 y vol.2, Monedas monedas y monedas y la enciclopedia del forzaje, de el maestro Tamariz, y que aprendi? entre los 4 libros que me he leido he aprendido 2 tecnicas, todo lo demas ya me lo sabia.
Que si que esta muy bien, que tu eres genial por que te lees libros y eres dios, pero que no tienes ni idea de lo que es la vida para decirme que no tengo capacidad de opinion.

PD: A ver si por que te hayas leido algun libro que otro o 600 libros escritos por Jesucristo tu opinion va a valer mas que la mia.
PD2: Lees muchos libros, pero tienes muy poca educacion.

----------


## OnlyFive

Que haya paz hermanos. ¡¡Ay!! nombramos al .....no XdXd, jajaja Y ya lo dijo Miguel de Unamuno, hay de aquellos que se guardan para si, por egoismo, eso que han aprendido con tan poco esfuerzo, o no era así.,No sé, la frase exactamente, la verdad.

----------


## Likitisplit

Si yo rezumo paz, pero odio a la gente que se refugia detras de un monitor para criticar a los demas por ''H'' o por ''B'' haciendo gala de que son mejores por ''X'' o por ''Y'' sin tener ni puñetera idea, ojo MagoRodri, ¡que no por que te cueste mas aprender vas a ser mejor!, ¡que alomejor te doy mil vueltas!,
¡Que alomejor mientras tu estas leyendo yo estoy practicando y mientras tu practicas lo que has tardado 2 dias en leer yo ya he dominado 3 tecnicas!

Yo vengo doy mi opinion y experiencia e intento ayudar, y un niño de 15 años va a decirme que mi opinion no vale ¿por que no he leido libros?
Hay gente que con la edad se vuelve acida, pero eso es a lo que yo llamo ''groseria innata''.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Si no niego nada de eso, tambien tengo dinero para comer y para gasolina.
> Que el internet no me sirve de nada es tu opinion, ¿Y tu que sabes?.
> Tambien puedo decirte que tu opinion tampoco me sirve por que tienes 15 años y en tu vida has ganado 1 € con el sudor de tu frente mientras que yo llevo desde los 17 años trabajando para vivir.
> A parte, acepte el consejo que me dio aqui mucha gente, y me he leido algun libro, Magia potagia vol.1 y vol.2, Monedas monedas y monedas y la enciclopedia del forzaje, de el maestro Tamariz, y que aprendi? entre los 4 libros que me he leido he aprendido 2 tecnicas, todo lo demas ya me lo sabia.
> Que si que esta muy bien, que tu eres genial por que te lees libros y eres dios, pero que no tienes ni idea de lo que es la vida para decirme que no tengo capacidad de opinion.
> 
> PD: A ver si por que te hayas leido algun libro que otro o 600 libros escritos por Jesucristo tu opinion va a valer mas que la mia.
> PD2: Lees muchos libros, pero tienes muy poca educacion.


De opinión en la materia de los libros en comparación con youtube me refería, y si no me equivoco creo  haber leído en uno de tus posts que nunca ibas a leer un libro por eso partí de esa premisa.
El internet te sirve de mucho tan solo use ese argumento para demostrar que yo no considero como escusa decir que los libros de magia son muy caros.
 Nunca he dicho saber de la vida. yo también empece como tu viendo vídeos en youtube, pero rectifique por eso intento evitar que tu cometas ese error.
Si eres capaz de nombrarme una sola parte del post en la que te falte al respeto te pediré disculpas encantado, es que aquí en internet todo suena muy frió y tal pero seguro que si te conozco en persona me parecerías un tío de puta madre y tal... pero de vedad que no era mi intención ofenderte.

----------


## Likitisplit

> De opinión en la materia de los libros en comparación con youtube me refería, y si no me equivoco creo haber leído en uno de tus posts que nunca ibas a leer un libro por eso partí de esa premisa.
> El internet te sirve de mucho tan solo use ese argumento para demostrar que yo no considero como escusa decir que los libros de magia son muy caros.
> Nunca he dicho saber de la vida. yo también empece como tu viendo vídeos en youtube, pero rectifique por eso intento evitar que tu cometas ese error.
> Si eres capaz de nombrarme una sola parte del post en la que te falte al respeto te pediré disculpas encantado, es que aquí en internet todo suena muy frió y tal pero seguro que si te conozco en persona me parecerías un tío de puta madre y tal... pero de vedad que no era mi intención ofenderte.


Acepto tus disculpas encantado, no hay problema hombre, es que me parecio que me estabas faltando al respeto y con toda la geta. Pero si no es asi no pasa nada hombre, yo perdono, olvido y tan amigos.

PD: Si, dije que nunca leeria ningun libro, pero 2 post despues dije que quizas leeria alguno y me puse a ello, me he leido los que dije, y no es por menospreciarlos ni mucho menos, son muy interesantes, pero he sacado poco en limpio de ellos, el siguiente sera Sonata de Tamariz o la C.F de Vicente que todo el mundo dice que es muy bueno. a ver que tal.

Un saludo, y sin rencores hombre!!

----------


## ElMagoRodri

rectifico, he visto un cambio en la actitud de likitisplit, este mensaje sobra.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Likitisplit,podrias aclararme la duda de en cuanto tiempo te as leido todos esos libros que antes as mencionado??

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Acepto tus disculpas encantado, no hay problema hombre, es que me parecio que me estabas faltando al respeto y con toda la geta. Pero si no es asi no pasa nada hombre, yo perdono, olvido y tan amigos.
> 
> PD: Si, dije que nunca leeria ningun libro, pero 2 post despues dije que quizas leeria alguno y me puse a ello, me he leido los que dije, y no es por menospreciarlos ni mucho menos, son muy interesantes, pero he sacado poco en limpio de ellos, el siguiente sera Sonata de Tamariz o la C.F de Vicente que todo el mundo dice que es muy bueno. a ver que tal.
> 
> Un saludo, y sin rencores hombre!!


Yo te recomiendo el de Vicente antes que el de Sonata y el que te recomiendo encarecidamente es el de la magia de Ascanio que es un ladrillo pero si lo trabajas no volveras a ser el mago de antes ( ni tu ni nadie que lo lea por primera vez)
También te recomiendo que si quieres te pases algún día o contactes con alguien perteneciente a la SOM (sociedad oviedo mágico) allí varios magos hacen reuniones, se hacen actuaciones y tienes conferencias de grandisimos magos.

----------


## Likitisplit

> Likitisplit,podrias aclararme la duda de en cuanto tiempo te as leido todos esos libros que antes as mencionado??
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.


Me los he leido en 3 o 4 dias, el mejor es Magia potagia (Volumenes 1 y 2) por que le encuentro gran utilidad al ''TPC'', el de Monedas monedas y monedas me ha ayudado a crear una rutina propia y me parece que esta muy bien la de ''Siempre 3'', el de La enciclopedia de el forzaje lo veo un poco seco por que señala don Tamariz que deberia estar acompañado por un cassette (ignoro si de viedo o de audio) y no lo tengo, igualmente trae 70 forzajes muy buenos pero es complicado entenderlos la verdad.

PD: Hoy acabe el de Monedas monedas y Monedas y me lei entero el de la enciclopedia del forzaje.
PD2: Tambien me vi el CD de don Faustino Palmero ''Tecnicas de iniciacion a la cartomagia'', muy bueno, buenisimo.

----------


## Rubiolus

Hola soy Rubiolus y hoy hace dos meses que no veo un video de magia revelado de youtube  :Rofl:

----------


## S. Alexander

Likitisplit, no hablo en nombre de nadie más que de mí, así que diga lo que diga, no lo lleves también a la boca de todo el foro:

Una cosa es leerte un libro didáctico (porque son didácticos estos libros) y otra cosa es estudiarlo. Una cosa es leerte un tratado de derecho y otra cosa es estudiarlo. Una cosa es leerte un libro de magia y otra cosa es estudiarla. Efectivamente, un niño de 15 años tiene más razón que tú en esto, y un niño de 6 años que así lo considere tendría tanta razón como Rodrigo, y uno de 2 años si supiera hablar y así pensara.
Un niño de 21 años te está diciendo que en este foro y en lo que es conocida como magia española, estadounidense, sudamericana y asiática, los magos (los que de verdad merecen llevar ese nombre), ni uno solo ha llegado a ser mago por leerse libros. Ha llegado a ser mago estudiando.

Si tú lo que quieres es, como tristemente la inmensísima mayoría de neófitos que hay en este desprestigiadísimo arte quiere, hacer trucos de magia, este no es tu foro, y los magos no son tus compañeros. Los magos, no los truqueros. No eres el primero, ni vas a ser el último que llega afirmando lo que afirmas, defendiendo el camino fácil de mirarte al profundo subn*rmal del innombrable o similares, dominar (ni de lejos lo hacéis, no lo hacemos ni los que estudiamos) varias técnicas y ponerlas en juego perjudicando al resto de la comunidad mágica, sin que os importe realmente guardar el secreto.

Esto es una comunidad de gente interesada en el estudio de la magia, no en su lectura ni en el aprendizaje de trucos. Se intenta estudiar cómo lograr la magia, cómo lograr la sensación de lo imposible. Estamos, por tanto, hablando de cosas distintas, y en este foro, Likitisplit, es esto de lo que hablamos, y como es este nuestro objetivo y lo que nos une como foro, con esa visión vas a encontrarte tan solo con gente que esté a favor del verdadero estudio de la magia y por tanto, como yo, no comulgue con tu camino de aprendizaje de trucos.
Te pido disculpas si te has llevado una desilusión, pero intentamos ser magos, no hacer trucos.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: El último que se leyó un libro en 3 días aquí en Toledo se llevó tal desilusión, después de meses y meses 'haciendo magia' al saber que todo el mundo le veía los trucos, que la ha dejado para siempre y no quiere saber nada más de ella. Por respeto, no por melancolía. La dejadez pasa factura porque es síntoma de desinterés. Igual que si empiezas con tu pareja y a los 5 días le empiezas a poner los cuernos, después de años será imposible tu fidelidad, si en 4 días te has leído ya tantos libros, cuando pasen unos meses te importará un rábano aprender magia, lo que querrás será rellenar tu ego.

----------


## Likitisplit

> Likitisplit, no hablo en nombre de nadie más que de mí, así que diga lo que diga, no lo lleves también a la boca de todo el foro:
> 
> Una cosa es leerte un libro didáctico (porque son didácticos estos libros) y otra cosa es estudiarlo. Una cosa es leerte un tratado de derecho y otra cosa es estudiarlo. Una cosa es leerte un libro de magia y otra cosa es estudiarla. Efectivamente, un niño de 15 años tiene más razón que tú en esto, y un niño de 6 años que así lo considere tendría tanta razón como Rodrigo, y uno de 2 años si supiera hablar y así pensara.
> Un niño de 21 años te está diciendo que en este foro y en lo que es conocida como magia española, estadounidense, sudamericana y asiática, los magos (los que de verdad merecen llevar ese nombre), ni uno solo ha llegado a ser mago por leerse libros. Ha llegado a ser mago estudiando.
> 
> Si tú lo que quieres es, como tristemente la inmensísima mayoría de neófitos que hay en este desprestigiadísimo arte quiere, hacer trucos de magia, este no es tu foro, y los magos no son tus compañeros. Los magos, no los truqueros. No eres el primero, ni vas a ser el último que llega afirmando lo que afirmas, defendiendo el camino fácil de mirarte al profundo subn*rmal del innombrable o similares, dominar (ni de lejos lo hacéis, no lo hacemos ni los que estudiamos) varias técnicas y ponerlas en juego perjudicando al resto de la comunidad mágica, sin que os importe realmente guardar el secreto.
> 
> Esto es una comunidad de gente interesada en el estudio de la magia, no en su lectura ni en el aprendizaje de trucos. Se intenta estudiar cómo lograr la magia, cómo lograr la sensación de lo imposible. Estamos, por tanto, hablando de cosas distintas, y en este foro, Likitisplit, es esto de lo que hablamos, y como es este nuestro objetivo y lo que nos une como foro, con esa visión vas a encontrarte tan solo con gente que esté a favor del verdadero estudio de la magia y por tanto, como yo, no comulgue con tu camino de aprendizaje de trucos.
> Te pido disculpas si te has llevado una desilusión, pero intentamos ser magos, no hacer trucos.
> ...


A- No me llevo ninguna desilusion, ¿por que? por que no me ilusiono desde hace mucho.
B- No se necesita estudiar algo que se entiende, si no se entiende se estudia, si se entiende se practica, si requiere pracsis, sino, pues no. Bravo!
C- La gente no me ve los trucos (llamemosle trucos o llamemosle cartomancia o tocar las maracas si asi lo prefieres hombre) cuando los practico lo suficiente; leo, entiendo, practico, ejecuto.
D- Hay niños de 14 años que se han graduado en la universidad, esto ya dice muchas cosas, cosas que yo no tengo que decir, por que no tendria sentido.
E- ¿El niño de 15 años tiene mas razon que yo en que?. Primero fijate bien de que va el tema.
F- El infra-normal lo vi un par de veces, pero hay un chaval de esos que tu llamas ''truqueros'' que es americano del que he aprendido (y sigo aprendiendo) MAGIA de verdad (el cual aprendio de un profesor que trabaja para Ellusionist.com, donde aprenden todos los magos de 1º division).
G- No me he leido un libro en 3 dias, me he leido 4, que te parece amigo, ya domino el ''TPC'' en todas sus variantes y he aprendido LO QUE ME INTERESABA de ellos.

Un abrazoo!

PD: Ese de toledo que leyo el libro en 3 dias, quizas si hubiese practicado otros 3 dias hora tras hora (como yo hago) no le hubiesen visto los trucos, a veces leer o estudiar no lo es todo, yo me estudie el carnet de conducir hace 7 años, practico todos los dias, pero mira tu por donde de la teorica NO ME ACUERDO.

----------


## elmoronta

Solo dir&#233; una cosa. Una t&#233;cnica nunca de llega a dominar. Siempre hay cosas que mejorar, y eso se va haciendo con el tiempo, no en un d&#237;a. Siempre hay que poner metas m&#225;s altas en las t&#233;cnicas, y por supuesto, acomodarlas a ti!
Un saludo

----------


## Likitisplit

> Solo dir&#233; una cosa. Una t&#233;cnica nunca de llega a dominar. Siempre hay cosas que mejorar, y eso se va haciendo con el tiempo, no en un d&#237;a. Siempre hay que poner metas m&#225;s altas en las t&#233;cnicas, y por supuesto, acomodarlas a ti!
> Un saludo


Totalmente deacuerdo, pero las tecnicas que cito son faciles (a mi parecer), una vez mas quiero explicar que lo que yo hago es ''street magic'' por lo que no estoy ni sentado en una mesa, ni en un escenario, ni tengo a la gente a 2 metros y medio, es por eso que cuando he leido/estudiado/asimilado cosas de estos libros solo he extraido lo que yo puedo hacer posible con mi estilo, ya que el 90% de las veces me gusta dar a examinar todo, por lo cual puedes imaginarte la limpieza que necesito en mis movimientos cuando mi publico esta alrededor y tiene la misma perspectiva que yo.

Un saludo amigo.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Hola soy Rubiolus y hoy hace dos meses que no veo un video de magia revelado de youtube


Rubiolus...casi me salen agujetas en el estómago de reirme con tu intervención!! Justa y oportuna en su momento en la conversación!!


Likitisplit,seria mucha molestia pedirte algo??
Me gustaria verte defendiendo tus conocimientos y teorias llevandolos a la práctica.
Seria posible que te prepararas algo y nos lo mostraras?
Alguna rutina grabada en directo con unos pocos de espectadores y subirla por el foro.
Me da una curiosidad tremenda verte hacer "magia".Seria posible??

Gracias y un saludo!!

----------


## renard

4 libros en 3 dias!! Controlas el tpc en todas sus variantes pues muy bien Likitisplit sigue asi que el año que viene te llevas el fism con la gorra. Yo tambien estoy desando verte tiene que ser una maravilla tu magia por lo que dices pufff seria un placer verte en accion.Que tiemble Tamariz y compañia.No te lo digo con ironia yo te creo asi que demuestra lo y calla a todos estos bacazas jaja, hombre que lo tienes muy facil,asi les demuestras que tu forma de aprendizaje es la correcta y que estos estan equivocados.

----------


## Likitisplit

Hola Aminoliquid, pues seria la primera vez que me grabo, primordialmente por que no tengo camara, pero creo que algun pariente me puede dejar una, intentare grabar algo y estare encantado de subirlo al foro (si me explicais como xD).

PD: Hago incapie en que nunca me he grabado y nunca he colgado nada en internet. pero lo hare, ya tenia ganas.

----------


## Likitisplit

> 4 libros en 3 dias!! Controlas el tpc en todas sus variantes pues muy bien Likitisplit sigue asi que el año que viene te llevas el fism con la gorra. Yo tambien estoy desando verte tiene que ser una maravilla tu magia por lo que dices pufff seria un placer verte en accion.Que tiemble Tamariz y compañia.


Si, me resulto bastante facil teniendo en cuenta que conocia el Cont. Injog vertical, pero bueno, es muy util la variacion 2 con el palmeo, puedes dar la baraja a mezclar y eso.

Un saludo amigo.

PD: Tu firma es de lo mejor que he leido en mucho tiempo haha!!

----------


## lalogmagic

Primero que nada suscribo por completo Lo que dijo Sergio. 

Segundo, el comprar libros, DVDs, y aprender de profesores es el &#250;nico camino para aprender magia, al menos el &#250;nico eticamente correcto, porque aprender de YouTube lo que no es del que lo sube es lo mismo que robar. 

El ejemplo del instituto privado y p&#250;blico es lo mas rid&#237;culo (perd&#243;n si te ofende el adjetivo pero es el &#250;nico que encuentro correcto) que he escuchado, en ambos hay profesores certificados y que demostraron capacidad y aptitudes para estar ah&#237;, como va a tener eso comparaci&#243;n con YouTube, por favor... 

Saludos. 

P. D. Yo tambi&#233;n me re&#237; mucho con el posterior de Rubiolus. ;–)

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Hola Aminoliquid, pues seria la primera vez que me grabo, primordialmente por que no tengo camara, pero creo que algun pariente me puede dejar una, intentare grabar algo y estare encantado de subirlo al foro (si me explicais como xD).
> 
> PD: Hago incapie en que nunca me he grabado y nunca he colgado nada en internet. pero lo hare, ya tenia ganas.



En la sección de videos de magia está el apartado de "nuestros videos",en los primeros post te explican como subirlos.
Luego también he de decirte que las cámaras de los móviles de hoy dia pueden valer.

Un saludo y espero ver tu video pronto,me puede un poco la curiosidad!!

----------


## renard

Dices que en el 90% das las cosas a examinar? Pero cuando veo tu repertorio el 90% no es examinable!! No se empiezo a pensar que no eres la maravilla que me parecia al principio.Gracias me alegro que te guste mi firma.

----------


## Likitisplit

> 4 libros en 3 dias!! Controlas el tpc en todas sus variantes pues muy bien Likitisplit sigue asi que el año que viene te llevas el fism con la gorra. Yo tambien estoy desando verte tiene que ser una maravilla tu magia por lo que dices pufff seria un placer verte en accion.Que tiemble Tamariz y compañia.No te lo digo con ironia yo te creo asi que demuestra lo y calla a todos estos bacazas jaja, hombre que lo tienes muy facil,asi les demuestras que tu forma de aprendizaje es la correcta y que estos estan equivocados.


Que no, que no soy mejor que nadie, que seguramente soy el peor con diferencia de aqui, que solo soy un aprendiz, yo no digo que ellos esten equivocados, pero yo he tenido la suerte de encontrar un buen maestro en youtube del que aprendi muchas tecnicas, rutinas y construcciones de gimmicks y estoy agradecido por ello. (No es el innombrable que os veo venir....)

----------


## Marvel

Yo no creo que el tema de los videos revelados en youtube sea tan grave.
Por lo que he visto hasta ahora y sigo viendo porque me estoy implicando más, la gente no se interesa realmente en buscar y conocer los trucos de magia salvo que quiera hacerselos a otras personas. 
Quizás si lo hagan puntualmente con algo que les ha llamado la atención, pero la gente suele ser perezosa. Como mucho te preguntan una vez como lo has hecho, y si te haces el loco no suelen insistir. Realmente les da igual saberlo, salvo que quieran hacerlo algún dia.

También hay un cosa cierta, y es que en muchos trucos de magia, el profano con un mínimo de imaginación sabe por donde van los tiros en muchas ocasiones en las que ve un espectáculo. Incluso es posible que deduzca directamente el truco en su totalidad. Sin embargo, saber el truco no les impide disfrutar de un buen espectáculo de magia.
El único problema que veo es que hay mucha gente que está mal educada como espectador, y no respeta el trabajo del artista (ya sea interrumpiendo al mago, dejándo encendido su móvil en una función de teatro, dejando que sus crios suban al escenario antes de empezar la función o al acabarla y que jueguen con la escenografía...).

Y ahora voy a decir algo que seguro alguno por aquí me mata por hacerlo, pero ahí va; hacer magía tiene algunos puntos en común con hacer chistes. Uno de los más resaltables sería que en ambos casos, cuando ya sabes el secreto (el secreto de un chiste sería el final), pierde la gracia, salvo que se cuente muy bien o se cuente de otra manera que también sea divertida. 
Hay mucha gente que conoce los secretos, y eso no les impide disfrutar de un espectáculo de magía. Si fuera un impedimento, muchos por aquí no tendríamos interés en ellos.
Pero aunque sepamos como se hace, nos sigue gustando ver un buen número de magía.

----------


## renard

Si en youtube los hay muy buenos y muy malos es cierto que hay gente en youtube que no son como el inombrable tecnicamente hablando,pero a mis ojos son iguales de irresponsables.Pero que les pasa por la cabeza dar secretos asi a cualquiera les da igual que seas mago o profano,te dire que los juegos que tu utilizas los que nombras en tus primeros mensajes como la baraja svengali la invisible el cigaro atraves y todos los demas que citas estan revelados por tu supuesto profesor o por otro,a ti que te gusta la magia callejera que te pareceria llegar hacer un juego y que los especradores te digan buaaa que facil esto lo haces asi.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Si en youtube los hay muy buenos y muy malos es cierto que hay gente en youtube que no son como el inombrable tecnicamente hablando,pero a mis ojos son iguales de irresponsables.Pero que les pasa por la cabeza dar secretos asi a cualquiera les da igual que seas mago o profano,te dire que los juegos que tu utilizas los que nombras en tus primeros mensajes como la baraja svengali la invisible el cigaro atraves y todos los demas que citas estan revelados por tu supuesto profesor o por otro,a ti que te gusta la magia callejera que te pareceria llegar hacer un juego y que los especradores te digan buaaa que facil esto lo haces asi.


Ya lo pregunté una vez...pero voy a intentarlo otra vez.
Alguién tiene la amabilidad de decirme aunque sea por Mp quien es el "imnombrable"??
No será el malo de la película de Harry Potter no??

----------


## renard

Si quieres disfrutar de youtube te dare nombres Chelman,Bebel,bernard bilis,david stone,jean jacque sanvert,joaquin matas,ascanio,slydini,goshman,duvivier,mariano goñi,fred razon,daryl,bill malone,tamariz,joshua jay,greg wilson,porqie vas a perder el tiempo con el inombrable aminoliquid.Si hay alguno de estos magos que no conoces corre corre amigo y disfruta del show.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Si quieres disfrutar de youtube te dare nombres Chelman,Bebel,bernard bilis,david stone,jean jacque sanvert,joaquin matas,ascanio,slydini,goshman,duvivier,mariano goñi,fred razon,daryl,bill malone,tamariz,joshua jay,greg wilson,porqie vas a perder el tiempo con el inombrable aminoliquid.Si hay alguno de estos magos que no conoces corre corre amigo y disfruta del show.


Es solo mera curiosidad,por saber su nombre y porque se le adjudica ese título.
Precisamente yo utilizo Youtube con ese fin cuando quiero ver magia,aunque no voy a negar que en un principio cuando desconocia vias de aprendizaje empecé por visitar canales reveladores,pero eso me duró poco tiempo.
De los que nombras conozco a la gran mayoria y he de admitir que alguno de ellos son mis favoritos,aunque me faltan otros en la lista,pero si que me apunto a otros que no conocia...Gracias!!

----------


## Fredja

Y no te olvides de James Galea, Wayne Houchin, Dai Vernon..... mucho mejores que "aquel que todo el mundo conoce pero del que no hablamos" (Citando a Harry Potter :D)

----------


## Likitisplit

> Si en youtube los hay muy buenos y muy malos es cierto que hay gente en youtube que no son como el inombrable tecnicamente hablando,pero a mis ojos son iguales de irresponsables.Pero que les pasa por la cabeza dar secretos asi a cualquiera les da igual que seas mago o profano,te dire que los juegos que tu utilizas los que nombras en tus primeros mensajes como la baraja svengali la invisible el cigaro atraves y todos los demas que citas estan revelados por tu supuesto profesor o por otro,a ti que te gusta la magia callejera que te pareceria llegar hacer un juego y que los especradores te digan buaaa que facil esto lo haces asi.


Por ejemplo cuando hago ''el cigarro'', despues doy la carta a examinar y la mayoria de la gente me dice ''dame el cigarro'' y intentan pasarlo xD, es muy divertido verlo. Cuando hago ''The hole'' la gente se queda con la carta en la mano, meten el dedo en el agujero y no se lo creen, luego vuelve a la baraja y ya te imaginas como sigue.
La Svengali la rifleo antes, y tambien despues, se puede entender que la han ''examinado'' (Como dice Tamariz, les implantas en la mente que la han examinado al 100% cuando en realidad solo la han visto un poco, pero es muy raro que alguien te replique). La ''inv.'' nunca la doy a examinar, procuro usarla la primera cuando la uso, sacarla de escena rapidamente previa miss. Con ''Torn Card'' la gente siempre recupera su carta. Con ''La carta que cambia de boca'' no hay nada que examinar, todo es claro. con ''La baraja fantasma'' siempre me examinan, antes y despues, a mi y a la baraja, pero nunca hay nada. Con ''De 5 papeles a 5 billetes'' siempre examinan 1 o varios papeles antes y 1 o varios billetes despues despues, la gente suele decir ''ah ya se com..... (entonces le das el billete y ya no saben com.. xD). Con ''La levitacion'' siempre me examinan despues, pero claro nunca hay nada (en este si que tienes que cuidar mucho los angulos, sino puedes quedar como un bobo xD).

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Y no te olvides de James Galea, Wayne Houchin, Dai Vernon..... mucho mejores que "aquel que todo el mundo conoce pero del que no hablamos" (Citando a Harry Potter :D)


Jooooooo...Fredja,tu tampoco quieres decirmelo?? Mientras mas alusiones se les hace a ese personaje,mas curiosidad me da por saber su nombre y comprender porque se le adjudíca ese título...

Yo agradezco muchísimo a Youtube el tener una ventana directa hacia artistas que desconozco y gracias a ese portal voy conociendo cada dia un poquito mas de ellos y sus trabajos hechos con tanto esfuerzo y tanto cariño.De entre tantos que hay y que no sabría por cual decantarme porque cada uno tiene "su algo especial",destacaria a Cardini y a Frakson...cuantos detayes milimétricos hay en sus actuaciones !!
Claro está,que también los hay en Slydini,Vernon,Salvano,Pollock,Burton,Daortiz...et  c,etc,etc,etc...

----------


## Ravenous

> ....pero hay un chaval de esos que tu llamas ''truqueros'' que es americano del que he aprendido (y sigo aprendiendo) MAGIA de verdad (el cual aprendio de un profesor que trabaja para *Ellusionist.com, donde aprenden todos los magos de 1º division*).


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl: 
Ay dios. Ay, dios. Ay, dios. Qué jartá a reir. Llevo partiéndome la caja desde las 11 de la mañana con esto. Hasta se me han salido las amígdalas. 

Pero qué atrevida es la ignorancia, por favor. Que soy el primero que dice que la ignorancia es la felicidad, y se ve que es cierto, a mi me ha hecho muy feliz hoy  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## renard

Gracias Fredija bueno esta claro que me he dejado a muchos heje solo he citado un puñado de ellos queria poner a algunos muy conocidos y otros no tanto,esque hay tantos,al que le guste lamagia callejera y quiera ver a un artistazo actuando en ella pero actuando de verdad no como los de Ellusionist.com que busque los videos de Magical Star Ramon un artista callejero de los de verdad vais a flipar ya no por lo que hace si no como lo hace.

----------


## Fredja

Bueno, yo discrepo un poco contigo, Renard. En los foros de Ellusionist hay de todo como en botica; lo que ocurre es que hay que educar a los que empiezan para que sepan distinguir lo que vale y lo que no.

De todas formas sigo creyendo en el mecanismo de seleccion natural, los que valen y se lo curran son los que permaneces y los mediocres y que pasan son los que al final acaban por desistir.

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Likitisplit

> Ay dios. Ay, dios. Ay, dios. Qué jartá a reir. Llevo partiéndome la caja desde las 11 de la mañana con esto. Hasta se me han salido las amígdalas. 
> 
> Pero qué atrevida es la ignorancia, por favor. Que soy el primero que dice que la ignorancia es la felicidad, y se ve que es cierto, a mi me ha hecho muy feliz hoy


Esta muy bien que eches luz por las manos y que seas moderador pero no creo que los millones de personas en el mundo que comparten conmigo esa opinion sean tan ignorantes.
Si premian a esta gente sera por algo, no?, si, por algo sera..

----------


## Ravenous

Me puedes dar una lista de esa gente premiada, y qué premios son?. Por salir de mi error, y eso.. a ver si es qué de repente se han hecho buenos.

PD: he pertenecido al foro de ellusionist desde el 2006 hasta qué me cansé de tanto flipado y lameculos, y con la cultura mágica de un higo chumbo. Vamos, que sé de lo qué hablo, moderador o no.

----------


## Likitisplit

Todo el mundo dice Dynamo/Criss Angel/David Blaine es esto, es lo otro, que malo es, que lamentable ejecucion, pues id a Discovery Channel y que os pongan a vosotros que seguro que lo haceis mejor xD.

----------


## Likitisplit

Yo soy malisimo, soy nefasto, pero no voy negando la evidencia, los mejores son los mejores, y siempre ha sido asi, es como si un jugador del Recreativo de Huelva se pone a decir, ''bah, Messi que malo es, que ejecucion, no se que no se cuantos''. ya... lo mismo de siempre.

PD: Llegara un dia en que esta gente seran leyendas y los aprendices leeran libros de ellos para aprender, entre otros.

----------


## S. Alexander

> A- No me llevo ninguna desilusion, ¿por que? por que no me ilusiono desde hace mucho.
> B- No se necesita estudiar algo que se entiende, si no se entiende se estudia, si se entiende se practica, si requiere pracsis, sino, pues no. Bravo!
> C- La gente no me ve los trucos (llamemosle trucos o llamemosle cartomancia o tocar las maracas si asi lo prefieres hombre) cuando los practico lo suficiente; leo, entiendo, practico, ejecuto.
> D- Hay niños de 14 años que se han graduado en la universidad, esto ya dice muchas cosas, cosas que yo no tengo que decir, por que no tendria sentido.
> E- ¿El niño de 15 años tiene mas razon que yo en que?. Primero fijate bien de que va el tema.
> F- El infra-normal lo vi un par de veces, pero hay un chaval de esos que tu llamas ''truqueros'' que es americano del que he aprendido (y sigo aprendiendo) MAGIA de verdad (el cual aprendio de un profesor que trabaja para Ellusionist.com, donde aprenden todos los magos de 1º division).
> G- No me he leido un libro en 3 dias, me he leido 4, que te parece amigo, ya domino el ''TPC'' en todas sus variantes y he aprendido LO QUE ME INTERESABA de ellos.
> 
> Un abrazoo!
> ...


No me he reído más en mi vida xDDDD Gracias

Solo voy a contestarte a lo de la teoría, porque lo demás, ¡en fin!

Cómo se nota que no tienes ni idea ni de lo que es la teoría en la magia, tío xD Mira, si vas así, y me refiero con respecto a lo que nosotros llamamos magia, cito a Vernon en español para que lo entiendas (así no te hace falta estudiarlo): _Mejor dedícate a coleccionar chapas_.

Un abrazo de despedida

S. Alexander

----------


## Ravenous

Yo sigo esperando qué me digas quienes son esos maestros que ha dado ellusionist al mundo que andan ganando premios. Porque supongo que no te referiras a esos tres que mencionas, que empezaron en la magia antes de que brad Christian abriera su tienda.

Y lo de aprender de ellos... Cómo que te lo pongo en duda ya mismo. Por la misma razón qué nunca aprenderás de Copperfield, o Lance Burton. Un actuante no tiene nada qué enseñar que no haya sido publicado ya. No es un creativo ni un teórico.


Siempre me hace gracia el "pues hazlo tu". Es cómo si por salir en tv ya fuera imposible hacerlo mejor. Porque la gente de la tele no se equivoca nunca. Es cómo discutir con una fan del bieber ese. Todo el mundo sabe qué tienen el criterio obnubilado, pero se ven tan adorables gritando cómo si las estuvieran matando...

----------


## Likitisplit

> No me he reído más en mi vida xDDDD Gracias
> 
> Solo voy a contestarte a lo de la teoría, porque lo demás, ¡en fin!
> 
> Cómo se nota que no tienes ni idea ni de lo que es la teoría en la magia, tío xD Mira, si vas así, y me refiero con respecto a lo que nosotros llamamos magia, cito a Vernon en español para que lo entiendas (así no te hace falta estudiarlo): _Mejor dedícate a coleccionar chapas_.
> 
> Un abrazo de despedida
> 
> S. Alexander


Para eso puse el post, te conteste a un monologo con otro monologo, ya se que te ries mucho de mi, no hay mas que ver tu foto, que elegancia, que porte, se nota que eres mago y seguro que buenisimo y que dejas a Dynamo por los suelos y a todo el publico riendose de el, por que seguro que eres una eminencia viendo todo lo que sabes y como hablas, claro.
Solo vas a contestarme a la teoria, claro, lo demas no tiene replica, como tu bien sabes, y cuanto mas hablo aqui con mucha gente mas me doy cuenta de que lo unico que quereis es hermetizar el mundo de la magia, cerrados ahy en vuestro bunquer, con vuestros libros de hace 100 años, a quien quereis engañar, no os gusta que la gente se interese por este arte, soys acaparadores, os encanta decir ''mira que bueno soy que me he estudiado esto, soy mucho mejor que tu'' me parece genial, no lo critico, ni lo he criticado nunca, critico que no RESPETEIS que otra gente haga unas cosas u otras por voluntad propia y por preferencia y que JUZGUEIS mazo en mano lo que esta bien o esta mal, cuando CASTIGAIS a youtube pero APROBAIS los DVD o CD sabiendo que es lo mismo.

----------


## elmoronta

No te confundas. Un profano no se va a gastar dinero en DVD's de magia a no ser que quiera aprender de verdad. Pero en youtube al no pagar tienen acceso todo el mundo, y les cuesta poquisimo encontrar a cualquier sin verg&#252;enza revelando cualquier truco, que ni sabe realizarlo con decencia.
Es verdad que hay que acercar a la gente a la magia, pero no por el metodo en el que l destruyamos. Creo que la forma es con street magic, y ahi es donde debemos hacer que el publico se acerque a este arte.
De nuevo, con mi profesor de guitarra, estuvimos hablando sobre una noticia que habia salido en la que habi que acercar al publico a la musica, que los musicos vistiesen con ropa de calle, que la gente estuviese hablando mientras tocan (lo que se hacia antiguamente en los palacios de los reyes).
Es un tema que puede dar mucho de s&#237; lo de acercar a la gente a la magia.
Pero sigo defendiendo, que youtube es como toda la tecnologia, parece buena, pero nos va a acabar destruyendo a todos!
Un saludo

----------


## Likitisplit

Iba a trabajarme una rutina nueva para hacer mi primer video y subirlo al foro, pero no me voy ni a molestar, por que seguro que direis que es una mierda, aunque haga aparecer el Empire State Building en la palma de mi mano, con King Kong y todo.

----------


## Ravenous

Un pequeño detalle que añado. Sabías qué la práctica totalidad de la mierda que ves supernovedosa, con flashes, videos en blanco y negro, repeticiones a cámara lenta y nombres superchulos, qué te cobran a 40 pavos el truco, son actualizaciones de cosas qué aparecen en libros de 50, 100 o 200 años?

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Todo el mundo dice Dynamo/Criss Angel/David Blaine es esto, es lo otro, que malo es, que lamentable ejecucion, pues id a Discovery Channel y que os pongan a vosotros que seguro que lo haceis mejor xD.


Vamos a ver chico que salgan en la tele no es sinónimo de calidad, mozart no sale ne la tele y justin bieber mucho, ¿Quien es mejor músico de los dos?

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Para eso puse el post, te conteste a un monologo con otro monologo, ya se que te ries mucho de mi, no hay mas que ver tu foto, que elegancia, que porte, se nota que eres mago y seguro que buenisimo y que dejas a Dynamo por los suelos y a todo el publico riendose de el, por que seguro que eres una eminencia viendo todo lo que sabes y como hablas, claro.
> Solo vas a contestarme a la teoria, claro, lo demas no tiene replica, como tu bien sabes, y cuanto mas hablo aqui con mucha gente mas me doy cuenta de que lo unico que quereis es hermetizar el mundo de la magia, cerrados ahy en vuestro bunquer, con vuestros libros de hace 100 años, a quien quereis engañar, no os gusta que la gente se interese por este arte, soys acaparadores, os encanta decir ''mira que bueno soy que me he estudiado esto, soy mucho mejor que tu'' me parece genial, no lo critico, ni lo he criticado nunca, critico que no RESPETEIS que otra gente haga unas cosas u otras por voluntad propia y por preferencia y que JUZGUEIS mazo en mano lo que esta bien o esta mal, cuando CASTIGAIS a youtube pero APROBAIS los DVD o CD sabiendo que es lo mismo.


 Te recomiendo que veas algún vídeo de Sergio y a partir de ahí juzgues, a mi me parece que el trabajo que hace en el desarrollo de su personaje mágic es bestial y tiene unos dotes de presentación que yo envidio y seguro muchos otros también lo hace ( envidia sana xD).

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Iba a trabajarme una rutina nueva para hacer mi primer video y subirlo al foro, pero no me voy ni a molestar, por que seguro que direis que es una mierda, aunque haga aparecer el Empire State Building en la palma de mi mano, con King Kong y todo.


Aquí hay gente con mucho criterio así que te recomiendo que prepares la rutina, y nadie te va decir esta rutina es una mierda y punto, te explicarán el porque y si sigues sus consejos ya veras como esta mejora mucho.

----------


## OnlyFive

Hay videos muy buenos de los 60 o 70 si no me equivoco, no recuerdo el nombre del mango sentado a su "mesita" con el tapete en verde su "bara" y sus cubiletes en dorado, grandes cubiletes y haciendo desaparecer y aparecer pelotitas grandes y chicas y es buenisimo y eso sin youtube no lo podriamos ver, digo yo.
Creo que se llama((( Dai Vernon )))) y es una pasada verlo, esté o no revelado el truco, es IMPRSIONANTE la puesta en escena y como lo hace y lo bien que lo hace.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Todo el mundo dice Dynamo/Criss Angel/David Blaine es esto, es lo otro, que malo es, que lamentable ejecucion, pues id a Discovery Channel y que os pongan a vosotros que seguro que lo haceis mejor xD.


Likitisplit,si me permites,voy a intentar de darte otro enfoque a esa idea.
Conozco a una persona que practica una disciplina deportiva desde hace 24 años.Pues bien,lee atentamente lo que te voy a escribir porque no te voy a exajerar ni una sola palabra.Esta persona ha entrenado a lo largo de su carrera deportiva lo que muy pocos seres humanos pueden soportar.Tanto que hoy dia es un grandísimo maestro en su terreno,ni yo mismo que llevo varios años entrenando con el,puedo hacer una idea de su nivel (no se la hacen sus alumnos mas antiguos,me la voy a hacer yo que a la vera de ellos llevo tres dias).Pues bien,si esta persona hubiera querido,hoy dia acaparia muchas portadas de periódicos deportivos,nombres de personas que estan en lo mas alto de la escalera quedarian varios escalones por debajo de el (sonará pedante que yo lo diga así,pero ya al principio te dije que no te exajeraria nada).Pues bien,y por que este fenómeno de la naturaleza no optó por ese camino??pues por el simple hecho de que el lo hace para superarse a si mismo y no para superar a nadie.Porque el ama su deporte,lo respeta y disfruta mostrandoles a sus alumnos un camino correcto y ayudandoles a formarse como deportistas y personas.El que tu veas a alguien en la tele no quiere decir que sea mejor que nadie.El que Dynamo salga por Discovery no quiere decir de que sea superior.Es mas,en este foro hay MAGOS muuuuchísimo mejores formados y con mas talento que Dynamo.Siempre,siempre,siempre va a existir alguien mejor que nosotros en algo,el que no lo veas no quiere decir que no exista.
Y voy a darte otro dato importante: ahora mismo acaban de dar una notícia local en una televisión nacional totalmente erronea,y puedo contrastarlo con pruebas porque conozco esa noticia muy bien de primera mano.Así que es una muestra mas de que no hay que creerse todo lo que sale por televisión.

Un saludo y espero que no abandones la idea de ofrecernos tu magia y demostrar todo lo que dices por derecho.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Duplicado

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Te recomiendo que veas algún vídeo de Sergio y a partir de ahí juzgues, a mi me parece que el trabajo que hace en el desarrollo de su personaje mágic es bestial y tiene unos dotes de presentación que yo envidio y seguro muchos otros también lo hace ( envidia sana xD).


Yo mas que envidiar...ADMIRO SU CAPACIDAD y disfruto mucho viendolo hacer magia con alguno de sus personajes!!

----------


## Likitisplit

Nunca pense que se me intentaria hundir, que inflariais cada una de mis palabras, que tomariais mi aprendizaje y lo _caricaturizariais,_ pero con eso lo unico que me dan son mas ganas de seguir, de apartar la cara para vomitar y colgar un tutorial.

----------


## cervantes

Esto esta que trina jeje en mi humilde opinion sobre youtube dynamos y etc... yo hubo un momento que me fastidiaba mucho el youtube,a dia de hoy me da un poco igual haya cada uno de donde quiera aprender(mi opinion ahy se aprende bien poco con los que revelan)mas se aprende viendo de los grandes de este arte que ahy salen,eso es lo bueno de youtube y sin necesidad de revelarlos.Respeto a dynamos y cia. no discuto que no tengan su calidad,pero de lo que sale en la tele mas bien me creo lo justo,cada cual que recoja lo que crea conveniente de la tele,y los libros de hace cien años :Confused: buf los que los escribieron si son artistas,años de dedicacion de estudio y solo por leer un libro y disfrutar pensando como se las ingeniaron en aquella epoca,lo que crearon,aunque no aprenda ya me vale la pena,es una gozada.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

No culpes al juego. Culpa al jugador. 

Inviato dal mio GT-I8160 con Tapatalk 2

----------


## magiafacila

Pero la cosa está en que hay gente empeñada en que si "aprende" del Youtube serán buenos y la gente querrá ir a verlos, pero lo que pasa es que los que enseñan en youtube no son nadie y encima lo hacen mal. Citando a Chicote: mira que es jodido hacerlo así de mal. Tampoco estoy diciendo que absolutamente todos son malos, pero sí entre 99´5 un 99´8 % de los vídeo tutoriales son así.

Lo que pasa es que dicen que no ven la diferencia entre DVDs de aprendizaje y videotutoriales. Si, las dos cosas son un vídeo, pero hay que diferenciar quién te lo enseña, porque me fío más de que cierta técnica me la explique Mariano Goñi (por ejemplo) que alguien que se ha grabado intentando explicar como se hace una cosa que el mismo no sabe si domina o no. Y me fío más porque, básicamente, la técnica la ha probado 1000 y 1 veces ante público y la ha ensayado 6 horas al día delante del espejo a conciencia (vamos, que se lo ha currado!). Críticas de DVDs que si nos gustan o no, aparte, dependiendo de que disciplina podrán ayudar más o menos.

Y el centro del problema no es ese, sino que es ¿por qué la gente consume revelaciones? y, lo que es peor ¿por qué narices se explica a todo el mundo? Pues básicamente se consume porque las tiendas de magia son especialmente caras, empezando ya por los gastos de envíos, y la gente en vez de leer el libro y entender los mecanismos de los juegos dice: "Buah! miro la explicación en el YouTube y en 2 minutillos y gratis ya se como se hace todo." 
Claro que sí, son muy caras las cosas de magia, a veces se pasan, más de 40 euros un libro es pasarse + gastos de envío = un billete muy guay, que pocos se pueden permitir a día de hoy. Y por esa razón la gente se hecha atrás y busca en youtube. Pero la gente la revela, porque se ve que también se les ha taladrado otra cosa en la cabeza que: "Como hay 2 ó 3 (que todos conocemos) que han revelado magia y encima cobran, pues de lujo" A revelar se ha dicho, pero luego ná de ná. Lo único que hacen es subir ese vídeo nefasto que no les genera ningún dinero y no les importa una m***** si el que está al otro lado de la pantalla le sale como tiene que salirle.

A todo esto, el youtube vale para divertirse subiendo vídeos nuestros haciendo magia, que podrán estar bien o estar mal. Eso sí, aprendidos de un buen DVD o claro de un buen libro que el que lo ha escrito, está claro que quiere que lo aprendamos como se hace correctamente. Tampoco es ir luego de chulo, presumiendo: "yo me he leído 100.000 libros y muchos de Tamariz para hacer esto""Soy el puto Dios y me puedo pasar 8 horas delante del espejo ensayando un FD con las monedas" (bueno... esta última Dynamo la tendría que tener en cuenta un poco  :117:  ).  Evidentemente, entre magos pues tendremos que hablar de las fuentes de donde hemos sacado las cosas, sino el entendimiento iba a ser nulo,  pero supongo que aquí ninguno va hablándoles a sus espectadores de que el Canuto es la ostia.

----------


## Likitisplit

Todos conocemos el ascensor con 3 cartas pero, ¿y el ascensor con 1 carta?

----------


## OnlyFive

Yo solo conozco mi ascensor, soy profano en la magia, pero decir Odio Youtube, es decir: Yo no gano dinero con Youtube, sino, bien que lo querrias, no?
Hay gente que se lo ha montado bien y el yotube les vale y a otros, como a mi, pues para pasar el rato viendo videos de magia, musica o deportes, y demás. 
Si,al Youbue y el que no le guste que no entre. Solo el mal mago debe temer al Youtube, el bueno, No, Nunca.
Un saludo.
PD: Me encantan los videos de Ekaterina Drobokhova y los veo en YouTube y a ella le vale para promocionarse, si eres un maguillo el Youtube te fastidia, claro,tu pobre presnetación y tu pobre magia.

----------


## Likitisplit

[QUOTE PD: Me encantan los videos de Ekaterina Drobokhova y los veo en YouTube y a ella le vale para promocionarse, si eres un maguillo el Youtube te fastidia, claro,tu pobre presnetación y tu pobre magia.[/QUOTE]

Grande Ekaterina!, Jason Soll, Tony Picasso y Damien Leurre, asi como tambien Bone Ho.

PD: Y el que protagoniza el anuncio de la baraja Infinity, que no se quien es, pero que grande por dios...

----------


## Marvel

Pero el que alguien vea como se hace un truco en youtube, aunque el que lo ejecuta no sea buen profesor, el visualizador no tiene porque aprenderlo mal. Con la pista que obtiene, si realmente tiene interés, ya procurará limarlo para cuando él lo realice, porque si es minimamente crítico, será consciente de los fallos y querrá corregirlos. 

Como en todo, forman mucho más un profesor y un libro (aunque la realidad es que muchas técnicas se entienden mejor viéndolas que leyéndolas). De los utensilios mágicos que he comprado en tiendas físicas, tengo que decir que las instrucciones que vienen en ellos no son demasiado buenas y ni los dibujos son suficientemente aclaratorios a veces (cosa que como decía también me he encontrado en algún que otro libro).

Para la mejor formación realmente creo que lo mejor es un buen profesor, pero para la gente (como yo) que por el momento se toma esto como una afición, es demasiado gasto para los tiempos que corren (sobretodo si lo juntas con los libros).

Oye, que si tienes claro que te quieres dedicar profesionalmente a esto, es una inversión. Si sabes que no vas a sacar dinero, procura que el gasto sea acorde a la diversión que te va a proporcionar.

El tema es que de vez en cuando ves a un mago profesional en youtube (cuando ves alguno de sus programas televisivos), como explica la realización de alguno de sus trucos sencillos. Yo al principio me deje guiar por eso, y explicaba mis trucos más sencillos a los amigos después de hacerles los juegos. Pero tras unas cuantas experiencia, ciertamente me di cuenta de que en realidad no quieren saberlo o les importa bien poco, así que por su bien y para que disfruten de futuras experiencias mágicas dejé de hacerlo.

Si quieren saber realmente como se hacen las cosas, ya se preocuparán de buscar en internet como se hace, tal como hice y aún hago yo.

PD: Ekaterina, la verdad es que nunca vi hacer magia de manera tan sexy.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Pero el que alguien vea como se hace un truco en youtube, aunque el que lo ejecuta no sea buen profesor, el visualizador no tiene porque aprenderlo mal. Con la pista que obtiene, si realmente tiene interés, ya procurará limarlo para cuando él lo realice, porque si es minimamente crítico, será consciente de los fallos y querrá corregirlos. 
> 
> Como en todo, forman mucho más un profesor y un libro (aunque la realidad es que muchas técnicas se entienden mejor viéndolas que leyéndolas). De los utensilios mágicos que he comprado en tiendas físicas, tengo que decir que las instrucciones que vienen en ellos no son demasiado buenas y ni los dibujos son suficientemente aclaratorios a veces (cosa que como decía también me he encontrado en algún que otro libro).
> 
> Para la mejor formación realmente creo que lo mejor es un buen profesor, pero para la gente (como yo) que por el momento se toma esto como una afición, es demasiado gasto para los tiempos que corren (sobretodo si lo juntas con los libros).
> 
> Oye, que si tienes claro que te quieres dedicar profesionalmente a esto, es una inversión. Si sabes que no vas a sacar dinero, procura que el gasto sea acorde a la diversión que te va a proporcionar.
> 
> El tema es que de vez en cuando ves a un mago profesional en youtube (cuando ves alguno de sus programas televisivos), como explica la realización de alguno de sus trucos sencillos. Yo al principio me deje guiar por eso, y explicaba mis trucos más sencillos a los amigos después de hacerles los juegos. Pero tras unas cuantas experiencia, ciertamente me di cuenta de que en realidad no quieren saberlo o les importa bien poco, así que por su bien y para que disfruten de futuras experiencias mágicas dejé de hacerlo.
> ...


Podrias explicarme que garantias ofreces de que vas a realizar bien algo que as aprendido mal puliendolo??
Si yo te enseño y explico algo que está mal...como vas a hacerlo tu luego bien si para ti lo que te expliqué esta bien??
Y si tu luego decides explicarselo a alguién,pues este lo entenderá igual o peor que tu y seguirá la cadena...esto es lo que pasa con las revelaciones por YouTube.
Que garantias tienes tu de que esa persona sabe lo que te está explicando?
Luego,si te dedicas a pulir algo que as aprendido muy mal,que es lo que consigues??pues afianzarte esa técnica super mal hecha en tu memoria,no haces otra cosa.
Que quieres eso para ti??pues allá tu...luego en un futuro te daras cuenta de que no consigues los mismos resultados que otro que aprendió por otras vias...
No tienes dinero para libros,pero si para juegos??
Pues equilibra esto y meditalo haber que te pesa mas...un juego en una tienda puede tener de una sola a como mucho unas pocas aplicaciones.Un libro,aparte de enseñarte didacticamente como ir aprendiendo técnicas,aparte te enseñan 50 juegos y bien hechos.
Yo en mi vida cuando quiero aprender algo voy en busca de las raices,de la madre del aprendizaje y no busco copias malas y chapuceras porque lo único que consigo con eso es llegar a ser igual de malo o peor que esa copia.
Es normal que en los tiempos que corren con la facilidad de conseguir cualquier información empieces por ver esos videos,pero que te sirvan en poco tiempo para darte cuenta de cual es el camino a seguir.
Si lo tomas como afición o si lo tomas como una profesión es imprescindible de que en tus comienzos tengas una buena cimentación porque no sabes donde vas a estar mañana y si algun dia ves que tienes la oportunidad y no puedes cubrirla por tu mal aprendizaje que haces?? pues tendrás que darte la vuelta y empezar de nuevo como es debido y te darás cuenta de tooooooodo el tiempo que as perdido por no escuchar a gente que sabe de lo que habla por experiencias,no porque fulano le dijo...
Y ahora voy a decir yo una cosa que creo que todabia no se le ha dado el protagonismo necesario y que es de lo primero que me di cuenta al redirigir mi camino...en YouTube NO SE APRENDE MAGIA!!
Quereis investigar un poquito y darse cuenta de que la palabra MAGIA engloba muuuuchas cosas??que no es solo el "truco"??
El "truco"que es lo que te enseñan y muuuuy mal en Youtube,es tan solo un 20% de lo necesario para hacer magia!! el 80% restante no te lo enseñan,ni explican,nisiquiera muchos (yo diria que todos) de los que hacen revelaciones de trucos por internet saben la existencia e importancia de esa parte vital para llegar a implantar la sensación de lo imposible en un ser humano!! y ese 80% no te lo enseña ningun video seguuuuuro,solo lo aprendes en los libros quieras tu o no.O claro está,también lo puedes aprender de un MAGO con carrera y años previos de estudios.
La gran mayoria de a los que llamais "maestro" en YouTube,te estan explicando una cosa mientras lo van leyendo de un libro que tienen al lado.Osea que nisiquiera estan enseñando algo que saben y an probado.Y no te digo ya nada si los ves de hacer magia a público real...
Yo tambien empecé viendo videos y diciendome a mi mismo: vaya este que habilidad,vaya como mueve los dedos...
Pues bien,solo me bastaron un par de meses delante de un libro para volver a mirar los mismos videos y darme cuenta que no saben ni como sostener la baraja!!!movimientos intrincados,sin fluided,todo antinatural...como una persona así teva a enseñar como andar si nisiquiera ella sabe ponerse en pie :Confused: ?
Todo esto en cuanto a tecnica manipulativa que volvemos a recordar que es solo un 20% para lograr magia,si hacemos mención del 80% hay que pedirle a Tiendamagia que nos abra otro foro aparte solo para tratar el tema.
En fin,en tus manos está...Quieres andar por el camino de la magia o ser un "truquero"??

Un saludo!!

P.D: El tema está dando de si,pero realmente me parece muy serio y necesario de tratar.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Otra vez se duplicó !!

----------


## Likitisplit

Siempre dais por hecho que las cosas solo se aprenden bien en los libros (FALSO!!  :117: DD)
Alomejor te aprendes algo despues de un mes estudiando un libro y no te das ni cuenta de que lo haces mal, por que no has visto a nadie hacerlo y por que alomejor aunque el libro lo explique a la perfeccion tu no lo entendiste y te has quedado tan contento pensando que lo haces perfecto.
Luego vas a hacerlo y te das cuenta de que se te ve todo, por que no entendiste bien los angulos ciegos, etc.
Que si, que un libro enseña muchisimo, pero un profesor tambien.
A lo que se refiere el amigo Marvel, en lo cual estoy totalmente deacuerdo, es que cuando ves algo que es una ''birria'' si tienes unas decimas de criterio, pues ''pasas-palabra'', si ves algo que dices ''anda que bueno, me gustaria aprenderlo'', pues sera que no es tan ''birria'', aya el criterio de cada uno, y lo que quiera aprender, hay miles de tutoriales de ''la carta a traves de la ventana'' en la que sale un niño que se ve como la pone detras con la otra mano xDD. ¿te vas a aprender eso? ¿EN SERIO? pero vamos, hombre, hay que saber distinguir un Ferrari de un Marbella....

PD: Hoy juega el R.Madrid, esperemos que gane...

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Siempre dais por hecho que las cosas solo se aprenden bien en los libros (FALSO!! DD)
> Alomejor te aprendes algo despues de un mes estudiando un libro y no te das ni cuenta de que lo haces mal, por que no has visto a nadie hacerlo y por que alomejor aunque el libro lo explique a la perfeccion tu no lo entendiste y te has quedado tan contento pensando que lo haces perfecto.
> Luego vas a hacerlo y te das cuenta de que se te ve todo, por que no entendiste bien los angulos ciegos, etc.
> Que si, que un libro enseña muchisimo, pero un profesor tambien.
> A lo que se refiere el amigo Marvel, en lo cual estoy totalmente deacuerdo, es que cuando ves algo que es una ''birria'' si tienes unas decimas de criterio, pues ''pasas-palabra'', si ves algo que dices ''anda que bueno, me gustaria aprenderlo'', pues sera que no es tan ''birria'', aya el criterio de cada uno, y lo que quiera aprender, hay miles de tutoriales de ''la carta a traves de la ventana'' en la que sale un niño que se ve como la pone detras con la otra mano xDD. ¿te vas a aprender eso? ¿EN SERIO? pero vamos, hombre, hay que saber distinguir un Ferrari de un Marbella....
> 
> PD: Hoy juega el R.Madrid, esperemos que gane...


Todo lo que consigues con esfuerzo luego lo valoras mas,eso es seguro.Pero veo que ni as comprendido todo lo que he escrito en el ultimo mensage.O solo as querido darle importancia a lo que mas te ha interesado...
De verdad que me asomban tus ideales.Como defiendes a capa y espada lo que piensas cuando aquí hay gente PROFESIONAL ( y este no soy yo,que yo solo soy un humilde aprendiz) que te estan diciendo como son las cosas realmente y como funciona esto y tu solo te limitas a llevar la contraria a cientos de años de historia probada con cosas de la que ni tu mismo puedes asegurar porque todo eso carece de un fundamento base en contra de todo lo que te dicen.
De verdad amigo Likitisplit,yo te animoa que lo demuestres con hechos.Preparate algo de tu repertorio en estos dias y callanos a todos la boca.Demuestranos que ninguno llevamos razón.Aqui nadie te va a linchar y ni te van a faltar el respeto cuando vean tu trabajo,seguro...Solo comentaran lo que está bien y en lo que está mal pues te ayudaran.Ahora,no pretendas que te alaguen lo que está mal hecho...Te va a ayudar bastante el subir ese video y de paso,vas a tener la oportunidad de defender tus conocimientos y teorias con hechos.
Aquí hay gente que se gana la vida haciendo magia,así que mejor opinión técnica que la de ellos no vas a recibir.
Animate y dejanos a todos con la boca abierta.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Marvel

> Podrias explicarme que garantias ofreces de que vas a realizar bien algo que as aprendido mal puliendolo??
> Si yo te enseño y explico algo que está mal...como vas a hacerlo tu luego bien si para ti lo que te expliqué esta bien??
> Y si tu luego decides explicarselo a alguién,pues este lo entenderá igual o peor que tu y seguirá la cadena...esto es lo que pasa con las revelaciones por YouTube.
> Que garantias tienes tu de que esa persona sabe lo que te está explicando?
> Luego,si te dedicas a pulir algo que as aprendido muy mal,que es lo que consigues??pues afianzarte esa técnica super mal hecha en tu memoria,no haces otra cosa.


Si el mago revelador en youtube es torpe o descuidado se nota. Si no se notara daría lo mismo ser muy habilidoso, ya que el resultado para el público sería el mismo.
Y luego está el tema de que si buscas una revelación a dedo, es porque ya has visto el truco sin la revelación, en el cual probablemente su presentación haya sido hecha por un mago más hábil (por lo cual ya de él puedes aprender un poco más de lo que el revelador no te ha ofrecido).

Por supuesto, como decía, hay que leer también libros, como para cualquier habilidad que quieras adoptar en la vida. Lo de tener un maestro... eso ya para quien pueda permitírselo. Por supuesto viene bien.
Pero los videos son un complemento más. Aunque sean de mala calidad ayudan aclarando cosas que costaría más entender en un libro (estoy aprendiendo una floritura de cartas que me cuesta no liarme en video, como para no liarme por escrito...).

----------


## elmoronta

Ojo!!! Que ya estas cambiando cosas!! Una cosa es tecnica, y otras florituras!! Para florituras yo te recomiendo youtube, hay por ahi gente muy buena como Jason Soll (creo que de llamaba) que son muy buenos!! Pero debemos saber distinguir tecnica, de floritura como puede ser por ejemplo el XCM!

----------


## Marvel

Lo se, tiré al extremo para dejar claro que hay cosas que es mejor verlas que leerlas, jejeje, no quería poner de ejemplo al omnipresente que de vez en cuando se le caen las cartas, jajaja

----------


## Likitisplit

> Todo lo que consigues con esfuerzo luego lo valoras mas,eso es seguro.Pero veo que ni as comprendido todo lo que he escrito en el ultimo mensage.O solo as querido darle importancia a lo que mas te ha interesado...
> De verdad que me asomban tus ideales.Como defiendes a capa y espada lo que piensas cuando aquí hay gente PROFESIONAL ( y este no soy yo,que yo solo soy un humilde aprendiz) que te estan diciendo como son las cosas realmente y como funciona esto y tu solo te limitas a llevar la contraria a cientos de años de historia probada con cosas de la que ni tu mismo puedes asegurar porque todo eso carece de un fundamento base en contra de todo lo que te dicen.
> De verdad amigo Likitisplit,yo te animoa que lo demuestres con hechos.Preparate algo de tu repertorio en estos dias y callanos a todos la boca.Demuestranos que ninguno llevamos razón.Aqui nadie te va a linchar y ni te van a faltar el respeto cuando vean tu trabajo,seguro...Solo comentaran lo que está bien y en lo que está mal pues te ayudaran.Ahora,no pretendas que te alaguen lo que está mal hecho...Te va a ayudar bastante el subir ese video y de paso,vas a tener la oportunidad de defender tus conocimientos y teorias con hechos.
> Aquí hay gente que se gana la vida haciendo magia,así que mejor opinión técnica que la de ellos no vas a recibir.
> Animate y dejanos a todos con la boca abierta.
> 
> Un saludo!!


Yo no defiendo mis conocimientos, defiendo lo que yo aprendi practicando, muchos dais por hecho que por ver un video en youtube de (por ejemplo) un Dob. Lft. ya sabes hacerlo, y es mentira, el esfuerzo sigue ahy, dependiendo de tu tecnica, de tu limpieza, etc.
Yo aprendi muchos juegos asi, no solo ''trucos'', para impresionar a un mago hace falta una presentacion glamurosa y muy decorada, la mayoria de las veces para impresionar a un profano no tanto, a veces basta con que lo convenzas de que lo que has hecho o vas a hacer es imposible.
Hoy mientras veia el Madrid con unos colegas saque la baraja, y les dije ''Fijaos en esta carta'', era una sola carta, era un 3 de corazones, lo cogi con las 2 manos y lo dividi en un as de corazones y un 2 de corazones.
¿Que dijeron ellos? ''es imposible'', no necesite nada mas, ¿Es un truco? si. ¿Les impresiono? claro.
A veces basta con que les enseñes una carta normal y un segundo despues tenga un agujero en el medio, le metan los dedos, la puedan tocar, oler y lamerla si asi lo desean y tras devolvertela en una decima de segundo deje de tener el agujero.
Tambien les puedes impresionar con rutinas, pero la gente que suelo frecuentar si te explayas demasiado dejan de prestarte atencion, generalmente, para mi, dar con el caso de tener una mesa y una baraja juntas en el mismo lugar es algo muy dificil, por que es la calle, es el dia a dia, y suceden cosas alrededor. 
Hay mucha gente de la que conozco que cuando haces demasiados conteos, barajas demasiado, te llevas la baraja a la espalda, etc. desconfian de por si.

PD: No te preocupes, grabare el video hombre.

----------


## Coloclom

> la gente que suelo frecuentar si te explayas demasiado dejan de prestarte atencion, generalmente, para mi, dar con el caso de tener una mesa y una baraja juntas en el mismo lugar es algo muy dificil, por que es la calle, es el dia a dia, y suceden cosas alrededor. 
> Hay mucha gente de la que conozco que cuando haces demasiados conteos, barajas demasiado, te llevas la baraja a la espalda, etc. desconfian de por si.
> 
> PD: No te preocupes, grabare el video hombre.


No te preocupes. Solo es falta de tablas. Verás que con el tiempo y la experiencia necesaria te va siendo más fácil controlar al espectador.

----------


## rafa cama

Varias cosillas que quiero comentar si me lo permitís:

En primer lugar, YouTube está ahí, las revelaciones estń hí, y nos guste o no nos guste, van a seguir ahí. Eso es así. A mí, personalmente, me gusta que estén, aunque la mayoría (por no decir prácticamente todas) sean infumables. Creo que es mejor que estén ahí a cualquier tipo de censura.

Tampoco creo que sea éticamente más correcto aprender de u modo u otro, como he leído por ahí. Tan ético es aprender de un libro o de un profesor como de YouTube. ¿Por qué no va a serlo? Lo que no es, desde luego, es comparable en cuanto a la información, la cultura mágica que te proporciona, etc.

No es lo mismo un DVD que YouTube. Y eso está claro. Pero ojo, hay DVDs maravillosos (cualquier cosa de Ammar, los de monedas de David Roth, los de mentalismo de Osterlind, los Maing Magic...) y otros que no tanto. Aquí recomiendo seguir una filosofía de autores (si este autor me da garantías, me lo compro). Sólo ver todos los comentarios que te hace Roth sobre el clásico... ufff... ahí hay para echarle horas y horas.

No es lo mismo la necesidad de conocimientos que tenemos los que queremos hacer presentaciones, ya sea a nivel profesional o amateur, que se engloben en lo que podríamos denominar sesión de magia, que la de alguien que sólo busca hacer trucos chulos para sus amigos. Eso es así. Desde ese punto de vista, nos guste o no nos guste, Para algunos es mejor hacer un "mira. Alucina. Se acabo", que crear una atmósfera mágica en una sesión de una hora. Yo sé lo que prefiero, y sé los resultados que obtengo con ello. Pero entiendo que otros no tengan los mismos intereses.

Una vez dicho esto, vengo a decir lo del "elefante en una chatarrería". Si entras en un sitio que, te guste o no, mayoritariamente aboga por una concepción de la magia más "artística", más basada en conceptos o en una filosofía de la magia aprendida, o al menos más cercana de la concepción de Juan Tamariz, Arturo de Ascanio, Ammar, por qué no... y te empeñas en demostrar que el 90% del foro tiene un enfoque equivocado y que Dynamo y David Blaine son la leche... bueno, pues te van a caer por todos lados. No porque tengas o no tengas razón (no voy a entrar ahora a opinar) sino porque, simplemente, estás en un lugar que, lo queramos o no, se basa en una concepción muy diferente de la magia. Y esta concepción es mayoritaria en este foro (y entre la mayoría de los magos que conozco, pero ese es otro tema). No sé... es cuestión de planteárselo, y no por ello descartar tus ideas, pero tampoco defenderlas a ultranza tratando a gente que a) lleva muchos años estudiando magia, b) en muchos casos tiene la suerte de ganarse las lentejas haciendo magia y c) por suerte, en muchos casos, han conocido, compartido experiencias e intercambiado opiniones con los mejores magos de este país y (gracias, por ejemplo, a las conferencias y las cenas de después) del extranjero, como si no supieran de que hablan.

Pero esta es sólo mi opinión.

Me voy a la cama, que es tarde. Buenas noches a todos.

----------


## rafa cama

P.D. Cómo hecho de menos los tiempos en los que los grandes magos de la tele eran Copperfield y Tamariz. ¡Qué tiempos aquellos!

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Varias cosillas que quiero comentar si me lo permitís:
> 
> En primer lugar, YouTube está ahí, las revelaciones estń hí, y nos guste o no nos guste, van a seguir ahí. Eso es así. A mí, personalmente, me gusta que estén, aunque la mayoría (por no decir prácticamente todas) sean infumables. Creo que es mejor que estén ahí a cualquier tipo de censura.
> 
> Tampoco creo que sea éticamente más correcto aprender de u modo u otro, como he leído por ahí. Tan ético es aprender de un libro o de un profesor como de YouTube. ¿Por qué no va a serlo? Lo que no es, desde luego, es comparable en cuanto a la información, la cultura mágica que te proporciona, etc.
> 
> No es lo mismo un DVD que YouTube. Y eso está claro. Pero ojo, hay DVDs maravillosos (cualquier cosa de Ammar, los de monedas de David Roth, los de mentalismo de Osterlind, los Maing Magic...) y otros que no tanto. Aquí recomiendo seguir una filosofía de autores (si este autor me da garantías, me lo compro). Sólo ver todos los comentarios que te hace Roth sobre el clásico... ufff... ahí hay para echarle horas y horas.
> 
> No es lo mismo la necesidad de conocimientos que tenemos los que queremos hacer presentaciones, ya sea a nivel profesional o amateur, que se engloben en lo que podríamos denominar sesión de magia, que la de alguien que sólo busca hacer trucos chulos para sus amigos. Eso es así. Desde ese punto de vista, nos guste o no nos guste, Para algunos es mejor hacer un "mira. Alucina. Se acabo", que crear una atmósfera mágica en una sesión de una hora. Yo sé lo que prefiero, y sé los resultados que obtengo con ello. Pero entiendo que otros no tengan los mismos intereses.
> ...



Yo en mi postura trato de hacer ver que si desconoces algo y lo aprendes de alguien y ese alguien te lo está enseñando mal,tu por esa regla de tres ya lo estas aprendiendo mal.
Olvidemonos por un momento de la magia...Quien no se enseño a conducir un coche de la mano de un colega o por las propias ideas de uno y luego a la hora de dar prácticas con un auto escuela tiene que perder un monton de clases rectificando porque no sabe circular por la via pública?? Y claro está,ya viene con una idea teórica de las anteriores clases con su correspondiente estudio y examen,si no ,el sujeto puede que se tire dando clases pràcticas medio año mínimo.
Ahora solo hay que trasladar este ejemplo a lo que se está debatiendo.
Si llamamos a las cosas por su nombre,magia no se aprende en Youtube,ahora trucos si,y muy mal explicados la mayoria.Que quieres aprender trucos?? perfecto si lo quieres hacer de una forma u otra,como si uno mismo empieza a inventarse metodos a diestro y siniestro.Pero ahora,no puedes contradecir cientos de años de estudios y trabajos demostrados con cosas que no se sostienen ni por su peso.

En cuanto la opinión que tienes sobre las revelaciones Rafa,pues yo hay cosas que no las veo mal y otras que creo que hacen bastante daño,y mas a la gente que se gana la vida con esto y lleva muchos años de estudio y ensayo para que con un simple click se ponga todo en juego!!
Y sinceramente,a mi me cansa de escuchar el argumento de autojustificación y autoconvencimiento de algunos que dicen de que quien no está interesado no va a buscarlo.La curiosidad humana tiene pocos límites.Pocas veces he intentado de hacer algo y me han respondido de que eso ya sabian como se hacia porque lo vieron el otro dia.O acto seguido me han dicho de que les diga como lo hice (logicamente la negación es rotunda) y al rato o al dia siguiente ya lo an encontrado.Es mas,es que no tienes ni que esforzarte en buscar,esque las revelaciones parece que te buscan a ti!!! cuantas veces no habré ido a buscar actuaciones de tal mago famoso y me aparece justo debajo videos del juego que voy a ver reveladolo (que vuelvo a reiterarme en que encima muy mal explicados y muchas veces te encuentras con unos pases y unas cosas inventadas sin sentido alguno...).Ya de por si cuesta arrancarse por falta de experiencia y seguridad a hacer algun juego a alguien la gente que estamos empezando,pues mas inseguridad te debe de crear de que ese juego que llevas tanto tiempo y tanto cariño dedicado a su preparación ya lo conocen y tu lo ignoras,gracias a que lo encontraron en la red.Eso mucha seguridad psicológica no te da.Pues bien,ya casi todo lo encuentras revelado,incluso los articulos que comprais en las tiendas...Algun dia (ya que esto es una bola de nieve) ireis muy ilusionados a mostrarles algo a algun grupo de gente y quedareis como lerdos cuando os digan: "no ve,si eso es de esta manera...o aver,enseñame bien eso que yo el otro dia me tope con tal video que explicaban esto".El mazazo al ego es terrible...solo os quedará recogerlo con una escoba,hechaoslo al bolsillo y para casa a meditar la jugada...


Saludos!

----------


## Inherent

> P.D. Cómo hecho de menos los tiempos en los que los grandes magos de la tele eran Copperfield y Tamariz. ¡Qué tiempos aquellos!


Y fijate que Tamariz se parece a Copperfield, lo que un huevo a una castaña! No trato de abrir ningún debate: ambos me parecen fundamentales. Rafa, lo que hemos tenido algunos es una infancia envidiable, hemos estado ahí en un momento maravilloso. Solo lo que era el 1,2,3 y cuando actuaba ahí Tamariz, comentarlo en el patio del recreo era un ejercicio de imaginación.... youtube no existía, eso implicaba que ni siquiera podías volver a ver los programas. Si no lo habías grabado en video (cosa que no hacía mucha gente) la gente simplemente recordaba lo que había pasado, no tenían ocasión de repetirlo tantas veces quisiera....

Momentos que recuerdo como brutales:
- Copperfield anunciando que iba a intentar atravesar la muralla china y metiéndote el miedo en el cuerpo con la historia de los monjes que intentaban atravesar paredes y se quedaban a medias.
- Tamariz y la carta de los puntos cambiantes. Me flipaba a pesar de que en teoría él lo hacía como un gag mágico. 
- El cochecito de las narices, que se quedaba atascado en el momento justo sin que nadie supiera cómo. Me lo creía a pies juntillas.
- La primera vez que vi en TV aquello que hoy está al alcance de todos y se llama Baraja Invisible.
- Copperfield metido en una urna de cristal llena de agua y con una inmensa piedra colgando encima. Angustia total aunque estaba grabado!
- Añado la profunda huella que dejó TODO lo que hizo René Lavand en TV , en la cultura popular.

Todo eso, no había la más minima oportunidad de averiguar cómo funcionaba. La gente se quedaba con la intriga sin concesión alguna. 

Perdonad el rollo pero me parece importante dejar alguna pincelada sobre cómo se vivía antes la magia en TV, contado en primera persona. No sé si era mejor o peor pero era estupendo.

----------


## Estefany

Es lo que tiene la "libertad de expresión" y el que cada uno intenta obtener poder de cualquiera de las formas.

Una de ellas es esa, parece que tienen más poder si dicen: mira, yo sé qué es lo que hace y vosotros no, admiradme.

De todas formas, cuando veas un vídeo que te enseña algo que no te gusta, simplemente pasa de él y quédate con lo bueno. Igual que en Youtube hay muchas páginas que es mejor pasar de ellas.

----------


## manuserra

Yo tengo sentimientos contradictorios hacia esto. Por una parte, sin youtube yo ahora no estaría interesado en la magía. Los primeros "trucos automáticos" los aprendí en youtube y a raiz de eso me interesé en la magia. Bueno, de eso y cuando era totalmente un profano viendo a Dynamo, el cual por mucho que le pongais a parir ha sido un soplo nuevo a este mundo de la magia, y que aunque sea "un tramposo", a mi me gustó mucho ver la temporada y las caras de la gente cuando les hacía magia en la calle en sus caras. Por otra parte, me jode ver como cosas que aprendo y me cuestan en youtube se desvelan en un click, pero generalmente todos los trucos que he hecho a la gente, no tienen ni idea de donde verlos, entre otras cosas porque no les pongo nombre, y entre otras cosas, PORQUE TODOS LOS HAGO A MI MANERA.

----------


## Likitisplit

> Yo tengo sentimientos contradictorios hacia esto. Por una parte, sin youtube yo ahora no estaría interesado en la magía. Los primeros "trucos automáticos" los aprendí en youtube y a raiz de eso me interesé en la magia. Bueno, de eso y cuando era totalmente un profano viendo a Dynamo, el cual por mucho que le pongais a parir ha sido un soplo nuevo a este mundo de la magia, y que aunque sea "un tramposo", a mi me gustó mucho ver la temporada y las caras de la gente cuando les hacía magia en la calle en sus caras. Por otra parte, me jode ver como cosas que aprendo y me cuestan en youtube se desvelan en un click, pero generalmente todos los trucos que he hecho a la gente, no tienen ni idea de donde verlos, entre otras cosas porque no les pongo nombre, y entre otras cosas, PORQUE TODOS LOS HAGO A MI MANERA.


Claro, yo a la gente nunca le digo ''voy a hacer este truco'', simplemente lo hago, y si me preguntan ''como se llama'' les doy un nombre falso y listo xD.

----------


## J.D Origin

Pasaros por mi canal a ver si os gusta :Smile1:  
J.D Origin - YouTube

----------


## rafa cama

> En cuanto la opinión que tienes sobre las revelaciones Rafa



Aclaro: Mi opinión sobre las revelaciones, que he dicho que me gusta que estén, no va referida a que me mole cantidad que la gente destripe trucos en YouTube. No me gusta que lo hagan. Pero me encanta que puedan hacerlo. Desde mi manera de pensar (y aparte de la magia) creo que la libertad de expresión y lo bueno que es que el conocimiento sea libre va antes que nada. Me gusta que las revelaciones estén en YouTube porque cualquier mecanismo que hiciera que no estuvieran (censura, control por parte de sociedades mágicas, yo que sé...), eso sí que no me gustaría nada.

Por otro lado cada vez estoy más convencido de que perjudican entre muy poco y prácticamente nada.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Por otro lado cada vez estoy más convencido de que perjudican entre muy poco y prácticamente nada.[/QUOTE]

Podrias ampliarme este punto de vista? Me llama la atención y me seria util saber tu opinión en base a tu experiencia.

Gracias!

----------


## Hoskar13

Para algunos YouTube nos viene de perlas, yo e comprado varios libros de magia, pero no soy millonario y poder aprender trucos nuevos gracias a algunos magos que nos los enseñan sin animo de lucro a mi no me parece mal. Si no fuera por ellos, los que no tenemos mucho dinero o nos hace falta para otras cosas no podríamos ni plantearnos aprender magia.
También es cierto que hay mucho tonto.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Para algunos YouTube nos viene de perlas, yo e comprado varios libros de magia, pero no soy millonario y poder aprender trucos nuevos gracias a algunos magos que nos los enseñan sin animo de lucro a mi no me parece mal. Si no fuera por ellos, los que no tenemos mucho dinero o nos hace falta para otras cosas no podríamos ni plantearnos aprender magia.
> También es cierto que hay mucho tonto.



Los que revelan por la red no son magos y si fuera alguno de los cientos de ellos algun mago...en el momento que empieza a revelar,automáticamente pierden ese título.
Por otra parte,si ya tienes varios libros...para que necesitas mirar nada por Youtube??
Yo solo tengo un libro de juegos y me veo incapaz de aprender todos sus juegos en muuuucho tiempo.(hablo de años)


P.D: Los que revelan por internet si tienen ánimos de lucro,todos,todos,pero todos buscan ser "pattner" ( creo que se escribe así) y así ganar dinero.Saben que las revelaciones están muy buscadas y eso les veneficia en visitas y suscriptores.El que diga que no lo hace sin ánimo de lucro está mintiendo de lo lindo y el que diga que los profanos no entran a ver esos videos,aun mas...cientos de comentarios de profanos he leido yo que buscan solo el saber como para saciar su curiosidad.

----------


## elmoronta

> Los que revelan por la red no son magos y si fuera alguno de los cientos de ellos algun mago...en el momento que empieza a revelar,autom&#225;ticamente pierden ese t&#237;tulo.
> Por otra parte,si ya tienes varios libros...para que necesitas mirar nada por Youtube??
> Yo solo tengo un libro de juegos y me veo incapaz de aprender todos sus juegos en muuuucho tiempo.(hablo de a&#241;os)
> 
> 
> P.D: Los que revelan por internet si tienen &#225;nimos de lucro,todos,todos,pero todos buscan ser "pattner" ( creo que se escribe as&#237 y as&#237; ganar dinero.Saben que las revelaciones est&#225;n muy buscadas y eso les veneficia en visitas y suscriptores.El que diga que no lo hace sin &#225;nimo de lucro est&#225; mintiendo de lo lindo y el que diga que los profanos no entran a ver esos videos,aun mas...cientos de comentarios de profanos he leido yo que buscan solo el saber como para saciar su curiosidad.


100% de acuerdo.
Ademas un libro te da las bases, que son las tecnicas, y tiene que ser tu el que a partir de esas bases hagas lo que quieras. Viendo a grandes magos sabran por donde iran los tiros y podras sacar tus propias versiones de los juegos!
Un abrazo!

----------


## manuserra

> Los que revelan por la red no son magos y si fuera alguno de los cientos de ellos algun mago...en el momento que empieza a revelar,automáticamente pierden ese título.
> Por otra parte,si ya tienes varios libros...para que necesitas mirar nada por Youtube??
> Yo solo tengo un libro de juegos y me veo incapaz de aprender todos sus juegos en muuuucho tiempo.(hablo de años)
> 
> 
> P.D: Los que revelan por internet si tienen ánimos de lucro,todos,todos,pero todos buscan ser "pattner" ( creo que se escribe así) y así ganar dinero.Saben que las revelaciones están muy buscadas y eso les veneficia en visitas y suscriptores.El que diga que no lo hace sin ánimo de lucro está mintiendo de lo lindo y el que diga que los profanos no entran a ver esos videos,aun mas...cientos de comentarios de profanos he leido yo que buscan solo el saber como para saciar su curiosidad.


Exacto, lo de sin ánimo de lucro nada. Buscan ser partner y ganan dinero. El innombrable vive de eso, y de vender los trucos que revela. Un verdadero ****** y hasta ahí puedo leer.

Agustin tash por ejemplo, solo revela trucos automáticos bastante fáciles, pero todo tenía un fin, llevarte a después pagar por un curso 99$. Eso si, yo los pague porque es un tio que me gusta como explica, y es un buen mago, de hecho sus videos 1/3 son de teoría y hace mucho hincapié. Y para mi es más fácil entender los movimientos en un video. Tengo intención de comprar los dvd´s de Goñi también por lo mismo.

----------


## manuserra

Por cierto, realmente todos los magos buenos acaban escribiendo libros o haciendo dvd´s. Youtube esta claro que es más accesible, pero cuando muchos de los magos que ahora editan dvd´s vean que no ganan dinero y vean los beneficios que supone hacerlo por youtube, veremos a ver como se queda el panorama...

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> Por cierto, realmente todos los magos buenos acaban escribiendo libros o haciendo dvd´s. Youtube esta claro que es más accesible, pero cuando muchos de los magos que ahora editan dvd´s vean que no ganan dinero y vean los beneficios que supone hacerlo por youtube, veremos a ver como se queda el panorama...


Ahora me entero que youtube paga por colgar videos.

----------


## manuserra

Lo dices con ironía o afirmación? Porque si paga si.

----------


## Maestro Sombra

> Lo dices con ironía o afirmación? Porque si paga si.


Pues no tenia ni idea.

----------


## manuserra

Programa para partners de YouTube - YouTube

----------

